# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Flamurtari #1

## KoTeLja_VL

Po kerkoja gjithe andej tek temat e 
"Sporti Shqiptar" ... e nuk me zuri syri ne asnje vend
nje teme qe flet per Flamurtarin edhe futbollistat e tij te 
shquar si ...Kreshnik Cipi, Rrapo Taho, Vasil & Petro Ruci , Sokol Kushta
e shume te tjere. 

Nejse ne kete teme dua ftoj te gjithe tifozat e "Flamurtarit" .

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Flamurtari fitues i "Kupes se Republikes" 1985
Elbasan, Shkurt 10, 1985

(Na e majta ne te djatht): K. Çipi, L. Birçe, Rr. Taho, Skënder Elmazi (tr.), A. Ferko, Leonidha Çuri (tr.), A. Bubeqi, P. Xhaho, A. Berberi, R. Iljadhi, P. Ruci,
me posht: P. Lushaj, E. Memushi, Arben Rexhepaj, V. Ziu, V. Ruci, L. Gjondeda, A. Zijai, V. Laluci.

----------


## sweet_babe

a te lumte dora moj motla....
qysh na harrojne gjithmone ne keta ......
how rude  :perqeshje: 

*Foto nga ndeshja FLAMURTARI - APOLONIA*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

:buzeqeshje:  hey babe flm qe erdhe   :Lulja3:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Nje interviste me te madhin *Vasil Rucin .*   



Bomberi i shquar i "Flamurtarit", ai që rrëzoi në gjunjë radhën e portierëve shqiptarë të viteve 80, quhet Vasil Ruci. Ka lindur në Vrenezë, kështu thirret edhe sot ajo që përmendej si lagja pranë agjensisë. Vendlindja është rregjistruar në muaj të brishtë: 17 Shkurt 1958.

- "Futbolli, krahasohet me artin, për nga bukuria. Gjithë ato ëndrra u pikëzuan një ditë. Më mori një shok tek "Shtëpia e Pionierit" dhe më dorëzoi tek Skënder Ibrahimi. Provoje, i tha, edhe këtë. Më dha një bluzë. Futu, më tha, por mos ki frikë". Kështu e fillon prezantimin e tij Vasil Ruci, dhe më tej vazhdon:

"E kisha ëndërruar të bëhesha futbollist. Aty gjeta një ditë të gjithë ata që do të mbeteshin yjet e futbollit. Ishte Perlat Musta, Kreshnik Cipi, Hasan Lika, Kokalari, Mile, Kërçini, H. Gega, Agron Dauti. Ishte një spartakiadë, ku u shpallën më të mirët. Kishim humbur. Dridheshim në pushim, më saktë qamë, kur hymë, fituam 3:1. Kështu u bëra protagonist për ekipin e të rinjve. Dy vjet aty, rreth moshës, 15-17 vjeç kam kaluar me të rinjtë. Më kujtohet që në një kampionat kam shënuar 14 gola. Në konceptin e një sulmuesi, golat janë epiqëndra e tij. Në fillim kam provuar mesfushën si lojtar, më vonë gjendem sulmues i "Flamurtarit".



- Cila është prezenca juaj e parë në sulmin e "Flamurtarit"?

- Me ndihmën e B. Birçes kam luajtur ndeshjen e parë në vitin 1976 ku përballë ishte Kavaja. Bëra një gol, që më drodhi nga emocionet. Depërtova tek sulmuesit që ishin hijerëndë me peshë në futbollin e Vlorës. Ishte një treshe; Sh. Zilja, S. Curri dhe P. Xhaho. Një ditë të ftohtë para përgatitjes, trajneri Birçe i thotë A. Sulos, një sulmuesi potent, por që kishte pësuar rënie se do të qëndronte në stol. Po qe se do të qëndroj në stol, tha ai, do të largohem fare. I madhi Agron, nga ajo ditë u largua, më vonë, aty rreth viteve 78 u rikthye, tashmë si trainer i Vlorës.



- Vitet 80 do të konsiderohen si një hap cilësor i "Flamurtarit". Askush nuk do të mendonte më vonë se ky ekip do të pëlqehej aq shumë, do të adhurohej, herë për golat, herë për vallzimin në fushë, herë për rezultatet. Por si ndodhi kjo?

- Ekipet e qyteteve të tjera ishin të ngjashme me njëri-tjetrin, për nga mënyra se si luanin, si fitonin dhe si humbnin ndeshjet, kupat, apo kampionatin. Në atë kohë kishte ekipe rebele, që fitonin një ndeshje, njëzet humbnin. Kështu në pamundësi për të thyer Tiranën, në jo pak kohë, bëmë bllokimin e saj. Tek ajo ndrisnin dy sulmues Kola, Minga. Sot nuk dihet ku janë shpërndarë ata, por ekipi i viteve 80 përbënte një skuadër dinjitoze, ishin P. Ruci, F. Ziai, E. Liçaj, A. Canaj, K. Cipi, Sh. Zilja, Xhaho, Taho. Ndërkohë krahas tyre vijnë prurjet e vitit 60, Ferku, Bubeqi, Gjondeda. E përshkruar kjo rrugë është e tillë, 82, 93 nënkampion, 83 dhe 84 në finale, 85, 86 fitues. Prekëm dy kupa. Për fatin tonë jo fort të dëshiruar mbetëm 6 herë nënkampion. Viti 83 e në vijimësi lexohet, vitet e të mëdhenjve. Tirana mbante peshën. Mbrojtësit e saj ishin të vështirë për të depërtuar. Lekbello, Bimo, Baçi, Vladi. Ishte koha e sportistëve "star" të Tiranës. Po atë kohë do të formonin vargonin e pafund të dhimbjes time, në mospjesëmarrjen me "Flamurin" në kupat e Ballkanit. Për herë të parë në këto vite, skuadra zbriti në vjeshtë në takimet me Aek të Athinës dhe Velezh të Mostarit. Nuk më lejuan të merrja pjesë në të dy takimet, duke u kthyer në një spektator të thjeshtë që vuan tragjedinë e popullit të tij, vuanja "biografinë". "A. Sulo më tha: Vasil ik bëj biografinë në Dhërmi dhe hajde më pastaj. Ekipi iku, dhe në vendin tim morën Kovaçin dhe ndonjë nga rrethet. Në Evropë, Barcelona ruan emrin e saj me autoritetin e ekipit të madh. Në Spanjë, por edhe në Evropë kishte formuar varganin e pafund të titujve. Barcelona mbërriti në Vlorë, në vjeshtë, në shtatorin e Kupave të Evropës. Në formacionin e saj, yjet ishin prezent. Në portë Zubizareta i Barcelonës dhe i kombëtares spanjolle. Linekeri, ylli i Anglisë, lojtar i kombëtares. Ishin gjithashtu Hjuxh si dhe spanjollët e kombëtares Karasko, Alberto, Miguer, Viktor. Më kanë pyetur të gjithë, ndonëse kanë rrjedhur vite: Si e bëre golin? Sot po e përmbledh me dy radhë: Një top ka ardhur nga mesfusha, e kam stopuar dhe kam gjuajtur. Unë e ruaja vizionin e portës edhe kur sytë nuk shohin portën. Zubizareta me gjithë lëvizjet, ishte një portier i mahnitshëm. Furia e gjuajtjes ishte e madhe, brenda disa sekondave, topi pushoi në rrjetë dhe e drodhi Zubizaretën. Ky ishte një gol që nuk u ngjante të tjerëve, ndërsa në portë ishte një portier, që gjithashtu, nuk u ngjante të tjerëve. Me aftësitë dhe lartësinë ai përbënte një portier të madh, i cilësuar si më i miri në Evropë. Barcelona vërtet u befasua, por e ka mbledhur veten. Na ndëshkuan me një gol.

Ekipi i fukarenjve mundi ekipin e miliarderëve


Kur kemi zbritur në "Kamp Nou" për ne ishte ftohtësirë. Një stadium kundohej oshëtima larg, përpara stadiumeve tona të vegjel, ai ishte hijerëndë.

Me Barcelonën jemi ndarë të barabartë. Jemi ndeshur në vitet 86-87 dhe bilanci ka qenë i tillë: Një fitore ne, një fitore Barcelona, dy barazime. Në "Kamp Nou" përmes asaj zhaurime për herë të parë kemi dëgjuar edhe thirrjen shqip. Ishin ca djem kosovarë të shpërndarë nëpër Evropë që na thërrisnin me emër.

- Eshtë thënë se në këto takime ekipi juaj është survejuar shumë, cilat ishin shkaqet?

Në Barcelonë ekipi ynë shkoi pa portierin e tij Luan Birçe. Ishin shkaqet absurde të biografisë. Bircen nuk e futën fare në të dy takimet. Në fakt thuajse 70% e ekipit ishte rregjistruar me "ftomë", siç i thonë vlonjatët biografisë. Nga kjo ftomë, jo pak kanë vuajtur tek "Flamurtari", L. Birce deri sa u detyrua të largohet, por edhe F. Zijaj, Kreshnik Cipi, F. Ferko, V. Bifsha, Bubeqi, edhe unë. Kur shkonim jashtë na pyesnin sa e kishim pagesën 2 dollarë? Ishte e pa imagjinueshme.

Madje në shtypin e asaj kohe është thënë ekipi i fukarenjve mundi ekipin e miliarderëve. Në të gjitha ndeshjet na shoqëronin: komisarët e partisë". Përpara se të shkonin jashtë, thërriteshim në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Aty porositeshin, dëgjoni, do tju hedhin dollarë tek këmbët, por ju sduhet ti pranoni.


Kur rrëzuam "Partizanin" e Beogradit


"Partizani" i Beogradit në atë kohë mbërrinte nga ajo pjesë e ngrysur e Ballkanit. Në Vlorë, kjo skuadër gjeti një tjetër skuadër që ishte gati ta hante të gjallë. Ishte politika e kohës, që e konsideronte atë një lojë politike. Situata në Shqipëri ishte e ndezur. Kurse në Vlorë tensioni ishte ca gradë më tepër. Nuk flitej veç për fitore. Ishte harruar gruri e misri. Propaganda ishte drejtuar tek "Flamurtari". Presionet dhe trysnia ishte e jashtëzakonshme. Fitorja 2:0 në Vlorë me gol të Iliadhit, dhe një autogol. Temperatura u rrit përpara se të shkonim në Beograd. Përpara se të kapërcenim kufirin na thanë: Duhet të fitoni se kjo është një lojë politike. Situata në Beograd ishte tjetër. Ata e konsideronin thjeshtë një lojë. Goli i Kushtës na çliroi nga dy përgjegjësi, ajo politike dhe ajo sportive. Pas minutës së 72 kualifikimi ynë ishte i sigurt. U kualifikua edhe pse në Beograd humbën 2:1. Kështu e rrëzuam "Partizanin" e Beogradit, e cila mbante në skuadër emra të mëdhenj, Smajç, Xhurobski dhe Katanec. Ky i fundit është sot trainer i Sllovenisë, që zhvilloi ndeshje të mëdha në evropianin e fundit.


Si na zhveshën në Hanin e Hotit


Si vajtja dhe kthimi u përshkuan me avion dhe autobuzë. Në Han të Hotit kemi ndjerë për herë të parë raprezaljen e shtetit. Deri atëherë ajo ishte drejtuar tërthorazi, por aty gjetëm "fytyrën" e atij shteti. Sapo mbërritëm në kufi, doganierët ishin të ngrysur dhe na thanë se me një urdhër nga lart do të kontrollohej autobuzi. Ferko do të thrriste: përgatituni për zhveshje, gati i kanë hekurat këta. Na zbritën, na kontrolluan duke na zhveshur. Çmontuan edhe sedilet për ti kontrolluar. Tahos, Ziajt, Cipit, mua, na morën nga një Tv që na i kishin dhuruar kosovarët. Ata kishin ardhur atë ditë nga viset e Kosovës. Populli shkodran na priti me lule. Bllokoi autobuzin dhe bëri festë sikur të ishim ekipi i tyre.


Protesta e hidhur


Disa anëtarë të KQ, që në atë kohë ishin tifoz me Tiranën, menduan të godisnin "Flamurtarin" duke parë shkëlqimin e tij në Kupat e Evropës. Zemërimi i tyre u shfaq ngadalë. Gjetën rastin kur u kthyem nga Polonia. Gjysma e skuadrës u përjashtua, Cipi, Taho, Ruci, etj. Atëherë një gazetar shkroi në "ZP", përse nuk thirret V. Ruci në kombëtare? Disa pseudosportistë duke parë "ZP" gjetën sebepin. Kërkuan 3200-shin, një test, që asnjëherë nuk e kisha fituar. Kështu me zemër copë e braktisa sportin. Në 10 vjet të karierës sime jam golshënuesi më i mirë shqiptar në Kupat e Evropës. Në 12 ndeshje 6 gola. Nga Kupat e Republikës nga 5 finale, kam shënuar 4 gola. U largova nga sporti me një titull që e kanë të gjithë: "Mjeshtër sporti".


"Flamurtari" mbështeti grevën e studentëve në Tiranë


Nga të gjitha skuadrat, "Flamurtari" ishte i pari që i la lamtumirën atij regjimi. Telegrami parë i drejtuar studentëve të urisë: Deri në fund do tju ndjekim. Një fakt që pak veta e dinë, ekipi i Flamurtarit, mblodhi firmat në përkrahje të PD. Ndërsa në 22 mars vendosi thirrje që vota ti jepej PD. Pas 97-ës meqenëse nuk gjeta mbështetjen, e dorëzova skuadrën, të cilënb e kisha drejtuar për disa vjet. Por nuk kishte rrugë tjetër. Yjet nuk shuhen, por ndriçojnë në vende të tjera. Kështu Cipi gjendet në Belgjikë, Muka në Bullgari, Paço në Izrael etj. Ikën të gjithë, për tu kthyer është e vështirë. Arsyeja; këtu sporti pas viteve 97-të është kthyer në një vdekje të paralajmëruar. Ikin, sepse vuajnë ekonomikisht në vendin e tyre.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Interviste me Kreshnik Cipin

Stoperi i "Flamurtarit" dhe i kombëtares shqiptare, Kreshnik Çipi, në një intervistë për "RD"-në flet për futbollin, Flamurtarin e artë të viteve tetëdhjetë, për sukseset personale dhe ato me kombëtaren. Kreshnik Çipi ka lindur në 15 Shkurt 1958. Ai është rritur në lagjen e njohur dhe me traditë të Vlorës, Muradije. Në këtë lagje,- tregon Çipi,- një pasion i dehte fëmijët. Ky ishte futbolli. Muradija u bë e njohur kur nga shtëpitë e saj të vogla dolën dhjetra talente, që kapën majat e sportit. Aty në Muradije e mësoi artin e futbollit V. Ruci, edhe portieri Musta aty mësoi të fshehtat e portës.



Zbulimi



Nëpër Muradije me një biçikletë kalonte vazhdimisht një njeri i madh i sportit. Ishte Feredun Bejkosala, mësues fiskulture. Ngado që shkonte ai kthehej aty në Muradije dhe vrojtonte djemtë e lagjes. Një ditë kur pushuan shirat e stinës F. Bejkosala ndaloi biçikletën dhe më tha: Do vish në futboll. Këtu dëgjova ofertën e parë. Zemra ngriu. Ai i patundur në fjalët e tij, vijoi të nesërmen duke thënë se duhej të veja, se ky lloj sporti është art më vete. Nuk është thjeshtë ti biesh fushës cep më sep. Ka bukurinë, shëmtinë, madhështinë, rënien e tij. Pranova duke u futur ëmbëlsisht kësaj magjeie, përfundimisht në një lloj spartakiade midis qyteteve të vendit. Me shpirtin të lodhur atëherë mundëm Dinamon, Korçën, Fierin. Por fituam vetëm një kupë qelqi, që skishte asgjë për zili. Aty për herë të parë bëmë edhe refrenin e një kënge, që e futi Skënder Ibrahimi: ne jemi më të fortë, ne do të fitojmë.



Trashëgimia



Askush nuk do të mendonte se Çipajt do të formonin një traditë në sportin vlonjat. Dy dajo, i pari Xhevat Llupa, dhe Luan Llupa, që ka bërë burg politik bënë emër. Me një këmbëngulje vëllai i madh Vilson Çipi, matematicien, ka luajtur në volejboll me Vlorën. Bashkëshortja, Natasha Çipi është regjistruar si sportistja e Vlorës dhe e kombëtares në volejboll. Aty në vitin 92, në moshën 32 vjeç, unë ja dorëzova fanelën, nipit, djalit të Vilsonit, Gerri Çipit, që luan me "Gent" të Belgjikës. Çipi ishte mbrojtësi rebel, që "bllokoi" Oliver Bierhovin në Bay Arena të Leverkusenit. Arnold Çipi është nipi tjetër, djali i Vilsonit i vogli, lojtar i "Flamurtarit". Pema e familjes zbret me një radhë sportistësh. Janë degë të shpërthyera nga trungu bazë.



Vitet e para



Kur F. Bejkosala dhe S. Elmazi kërkuan një mbrojtës në krahun e majtë me ekipin e të rinjve, ndonëse isha 15 vjeç, nuk do ti fshija dot lotët. Një sezon e gjysëm do ta mbyllja me këtë ekip. Në mes të dimrit, janari i vitit 1975 kalova në ekipin e madh të "Flamurtarit". Ishte ky ekip me një mbrojtje shtatlartësh. Kur shkova në pozicionin e ëndërruar të jetës time, që nuk mu nda për 15 vjet vrejta se shtatlartësia e saj krijonte një kordon lastresh. Ekipi i viteve 75 kjo ëndërr e largët aso kohe përbëhej nga V. Radhima, B. Nelaj, K. Shakaj, N. Saraçi, A. Ahmeti, G. Troqe, M. Zeqiri. Sulmi ishte kanosës. Mexhit Haxhiu, Sh. Zilja, S. Curri. Hyra në ekip me P. Rucin. Vendi i "Flamurtarit" megjithë vëmendjen nga kreu i tabelës, përfundonte aty nga vendi 5-6. Rreth e rrotull këtyre vendeve vërtitej "Flamurtari" për vite të tëra. Madje tifozëria e qytetit nga tribuna C thërrisnin: Bëje fole, atje ku je se të erdhi "ujku". D.m.th., qëndro aty tek vendi, 5-6 se vinte "ujku" Tirana, Dinamo. Ndeshja e parë me Dinamon. Ishte vjeshtë, 2 ose 3 tetor 75. Ky ekip i fort ishte me një sulm arrogante me Pernaskën, Zërin, Ballgjinin. Ky i fundit ishte "preja" ime.



Përballë Shusterit,

Butragenjos, Bonjekut...



Aty rreth viteve 80, "Dinamo" gjëndej ngushtë për një mbrojtje të fortë, kundër "Ajaks". Sulmues të saj ishin Tahamata, Andersen, Lerbi. Kur shkuan në Hollandë në stadiumin e saj gjetëm Krujfin e madh, që stërviste Vanbasten, Bosman, Rajkard. Me ekipin kombëtar në Austri përballë kisha Prohaskën. Ishte mospërfillës, shtatëlartë. Ishte lojtar që gjente "gjuhën" me Shaknerin, Pecei, Konsilja, Robertsaren. Si e kam mbajtur më kanë pyetur, me mundim. Në 86 me kombëtaren kisha për karshi "hipnozën" Bonjek. Ishte frikë të ruaja me forcë sulmuesin e Juventusit. Ai ishte energjik dhe çorientues i madh. Sulmin e mbështeste tek pabesia. Në 92 në Spanjë përballë kisha "magjistarin" të brishtin, e flokëkuqin, Butragenjo. Me Micell, Sanciz, Guardiola, Butragenjo ishte fluturues. Ishte dinak, ngase tiparet e tij shprehnin fshehtësinë e hijes së tij. Mbrojtësit nganjëherë i linte kushedi sa metra larg. Kurse me Barcelonën e madhe, ekipin e Evropës, mateshim të barabartë. Linekeri i kombëtares angleze dhe Hjuxh i ishullit ishin të vështirë për ti ruajtur. Në 86 Barcelona erdhi me Shusterin e tmerrshëm, që kishte hedhur tej portierët e Evropës.



Një fitore 8 USD, Barcelona

u jepte lojtarëve 15 000 USD



Sapo kishte rënë muzgu në stadiumin e Beogradit. Katanec një lojtar, sot trajner i Sllovenisë e pamë me sy të trishtuar duke qarë. Përkthyesit i thamë ngushëllime, fundja kjo një ndeshje ishte. Por ai na tha, është i dëshpëruar se humbi 8000 USD. Në Barcelonë, mësuam një kuriozitet. Dikush aty na tha, ju luftoni për një mëngjez, aq vlenin 8 USD. Kurse barcelonasit për çdo ndeshje shpërbleheshin me 15000 USD. Qyteti i Barcelonës në terr, ndriçohej nga drita. Qemë duke u kthyer nga aeroporti në hotel. Rrapo Taho e "Provokon" komisarin, që ma shoqëronte në çdo ndeshje jashtë vendit. Ku i gjejnë gjithë këto drita o shoku komisar. Lëri Rrapo janë reklama. Taho ja kthente: "E o shoku komisar reklama janë, fshati që duket nuk do kallauz. Komisarët e partisë që na shoqëronin jashtë shtetit, para se të largoheshim na mbysnin me porosi. Mos merrni këtë, as këtë, as atë. Kurse vet nuk harronin të merrnin lugët dhe pirunjtë e avionit.



Në Finlandë me

këpucë të grisura



Finlanda ky vend i fjordeve, për ne shqiptarët, që mbrrinin nga një vend i varfër ishte një parajsë. Në qytetin Heksinki kemi çaste të hidhura. Përfaqësuesi i kombëtares shqiptare isha me këpucë të krisura. Për të mos e mësuar arbitri jam vonuar në dhomat e zhveshjes. Por në vitin 1980, me austriakët ishte krejt ndryshe. Ata nuk e tresnin dot rregjimin tonë. Duke e dalluar që larg varfërinë tonë gazetat e këtij vendi shkruanin: "Erdhën shqiptarët me trasta në duar".



Llambi Peçini: Je djalë kulaku



Unë dhe motra gjimnazin e mbyllëm me 10-ta. Për arsye biografike nuk na dhanë arsimin e lartë. Shkaqet ishin, gjyshi Nusreti dhe 2 dajat të dënuar me burg politik. Ndjehesha po aq i dëshpëruar, 18 vjeç lojtar i kombëtares. Bëja çdo vit lutje me shpresë, megjithëse çdo javë fitoja anketën e gazetarëve dhe trajnerëve. Isha në rrugën e dyzimit, mes dëshirës së thellë dhe rrugës pa kthim. I miri, Agron Dauti, futbollist i "Dinamos", që ishte vlonjat, më rregulloi letrat të shkoja me "Dinamon" më pas me kombëtaren. Në 76 nuk u thirra asnjëherë në "Shpresa", isha fitues çdo javë. Në 82 më largojnë nga kombëtarja. Nuk më dhanë as shkollën. Shkova tek kryetari i degës Llambi Peçini. Kush janë arsyet, që më përplasin andej këndej, siç zhvillohej lufta e klasave. Ti nuk e di kush je, tha, dajat e tu janë armiq të partisë.



Letrat anonime

Ndërkohë vajtjet dhe largimet e mia në kombëtare kanë përshkruar një amplitudë të atillë, kur dobësohej lufta e klasave, më thërrisnin, kur ashpërsohej më largonin, por ajo asnjëherë nuk u shua për mua. Sapo isha grumbulluar në atë pranverë me kombëtaren, kur nga qyteti i Vlorës drejt KQ, kishin vërshuar qindra letra anonime. Përse të vejë në kombëtare djali i kulakut? 22 vjeç kam marrë shiritin e kapitenit. Kur thërrisnin shokët në kombëtare, ndihesha në vështirësi.

Kur u kthyem nga Polonia u derdh vreri mbi ne. Agjentët e sigurimit pikasën ca orë orë të padeklaruara dhe përjashtuan nga ekipi 50% të skuadrës. V. Rucin, Taho, P. Ruci, V. Daullja, A. Ziai.


"Merrni shembull nga Novosela

për rendimentin e grurit"

Na kanë thirrur në komitet sepse kishim humbur ca ndeshje. Merrni shembull nga Novosela dhe Kuçi, na thanë, që ka rritur rendimentin e grurit dhe të misrit 10 herë. Çpunë kishim ne me grurin dhe misrin, kjo smerrej vesh. Ata rritësit e rendimentit jetonin 10 muaj me bukë misri. Kur shkuam në Barcelonë, P. Ruci doli tek shkallët e autobuzit dhe bënte formacionin. Trajneri: Ramiz Alia, portier: L. Çuko, qëndrëmbrojtës: Pali Miska. Një futbollist beratas na tha: siç flisni ju të fusni në burg.

----------


## sweet_babe

kenaqsia ime motla   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Moj ka qene gje gjitoni jone ky Vasil Ruci???
se si kshu me duket me sa mbaj mend une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Yeap ... ka qene  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sweet_babe

*FUTBOLLISTI I TALENTUAR VASIL RUCI NGA DHERMIU I HIMARES NE NDESHIEN ME BARCELONEN ME 1986*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

...........

----------


## jessi89

Pershendes gjithe futbollisteve  te Flamurtarit ne vite,sidomos vellezerit Leonidha e Spiro Curi,komshite e mi.Gjithashtu  pershendes Alfred Zijain,Memushin ,Cipin,simpatizant.
  Shume tifoze e sportit futboll nuk jam,po me skuadren e Flamurtarit ne futboll ,jam tifoze e terbume.Lujn me gjak,te bejne per vete.
  Si perfundim po le pershendetjen per ty KoTeLe VL,qe na solle ket teme interesante e qe na con back ne vite nostalgjie......pershendetje   nga Jessi89..........

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

jessi89 flm hon si per pershendetjen ashtu 
edhe per fjalet e tua rreth Flamurtarit.  

Po ve nje poezi per Flamurtarin.... te gjetur ne nje web. 

17 dhjetor tetedhjete e nente, 
kjo e diel do te mbahet mend 
kush e la fushen e blerte 
Vasil Ruci mjeshtri me flete 

Vasil Ruci ngele figure, 
Vlores nuk I vjen me kurre 
Shume kujtime ne na le 
brez pas brezi emer ke. 

I gjithe stadiumi u merzit 
Plot me lot I mbyshi syte 
Na e ka ,sna eka enda 
Vasil Ruci;sben me nena. 

Stafeten e Mexhit brigadierit 
Me lat e coi Vasil xhongleri. 
Nentedhjete e nente gola plot 
Na I mbushe syte me lot. 

Brohoret stadiumi,dhe tundet toka 
E gjithe Vlora brohoret me nota 
VASIL, VASIL TI JE BOTA . 

Ti je bota ne Vloren tone 
ti je bota ne Barcelone 
ti je bota ne A.U.E 
VISMUT A.U.E ,TRE GOLA KE NGA NE 

Nen kampion 5 here ke dale 
Vetem 1 here ne vend te pare 
Te ra shorti ne kupen U.E.F.A 
Barcelone ty te gjeta. 

Barazim dole ne Vlore 
barazim ne Barcelone 
u ktheve me koken larte 
tregove futbollin vlonjat. 

Dikush foli poshte larte 
Flamurtari do haje 7 
Ja qe nuk doli ashtu 
Superklubi dhesh hengri dru 

Shume i fryre vjen Beogradi 
Deklaron fitojme tek labi 
Ja qe prape nuk ndodhi ashtu 
Flamurtari i dha dru. 

Goli I rrepte I Ijadhit 
Eleminoi Beogradin. 
Ah po erdhen dot atje , 
Pa 4 gola ;ikni nga ne . 

Erdhi dita ne Beograd 
Betohen do rrahin ekipin lab, 
Del ne skene SOKOL DUKATI 
Qe ben gol te Beogradi 

100 here topin ta gjuaj 
jam ne gjendje ta nenshkruaj 
deklaron SOKOLI vete 
se kuptoj si shkoj ne rrjete. 

Vlora ne turin e trete 
Se ka bere asnje brez 
Me futbollin dinjitoz, 
I tregove botes qe loz 

Brez i arte brezi vlonjat 
ansambel qe luan art. 
artin e futbollit modern 
ne BRAZIL e ka folene 

OSMAN MULA dergon leter 
Berti jepja VASILIT patjeter 
mos harro jepja ne dore 
ta dergon OSMAN MULA regjizor 

Shume te drejte kane shkodranet 
Vlora u ka gjetur anen 
i thone plot 15 vjet 
qe ne Vlore kane pare gazep 

Me Tiranen s'te ka ecur 
kampionatin ta kan hequr 
me ne fund ja gjete anen 
2-0 rrahe Tiranen 

Po e nis sipas rradhes 
qe ti hyj ne zemer taves 
po e nis me portierin 
dhe ta mbyll me SOKOL sprintierin 

Arapi shtate larte ne porte 
ka ardhur ne forme te plote 
po ta rruaj kete forme 
ky portier te nderron 

Mbrojtjen tone e kane zili 
anembane ne Shqiperi 
Cipi,Taho,Iljadhi,Dema 
mbrojtesa klasi te ka endrra 

GjERGJI DEMA porsi skile 
mbrojtes i djathte si XHENTILE 
qendermbrojtesa si celik 
RRAPO TEHO DHE KRESHNIK 

RRAPUA floket krele-krela 
eshte i shpejte si PASARELA 
ILJADHI alamet djali 
mbrojtes i majte si ORJALI 

Mesfusha mjaft teknike 
me lojtare yje drite 
GJONDEDA mbi te tjere 
si FALKAO timonier 
te triblon me lehtesi 
eshte i shpejte si PLATINI 

edhe ti 18-vjecar VIKTORI 
je teknik si ZHUNJORI 
VASIL ZIU ,ZHIRESI i vogel 
kur luan merr cmimin NOBEL 

Memushi mushkrite e forta 
e luan topin ne dy porta 
DAULLJA ka fiziken 
kur luan te kall friken 
Ja dhe BUBEQI me i gjati 
si SOKRATES ngjan nga shtati 

I pari VASIL RUCI ne zemrat tona 
luan ne fushe si MARADONA 
BUBEQI par esmer 
sulmues i forte si Eder 

Ai eshte kali i trojes 
shkodraneve u ka mmare gojen 
gjithe golat qe ka shenuar 
eshte koka qe e ka nderuar 
plus kokes ben loje pa top 
asnje mbrojtes se mban dot 

Kushta po te loz 
ben emer ne Evrope 
sic ka qene vite me pare 
nder me te miret ne 24-vjecare 

I fizikshem shume i gjalle 
kur luan te mer zvarre 
po te njohesh aftesite e tija 
me i miri qe ka SHQIPERIA 

VLORA jone heroike 
moj faqebardha simite 
ne momente shume te renda 
ti si det shperthen nga brenda 

Te lumte FLAMURTARI YNE 
ngule gjunje,shtyve syne 
gjithe yjet e BARCELONES 
ne gjunje perpara VLORES 

I dhe mesim EVROPES 
ti vere gishtin kokes 
dhe ne jemi Evropian 
ne te bukurin BALLKAN 

Golin qe beri VASILI 
s'ish buqete as lule prilli 
ishte vule,vule dylli 
rralle na e kishte pare syri 

RRAPO TAHO u betua 
LINEKER ke pune me mua 
brez i arte je Flamurtar 
VASIL RUCI ne plan te pare 

Dy fjale per ty trajner 
e gezofsh vendin me nder 
Do te rruash ecurine ? 
ne ekip vendos disipline 

Disiplina ka sukses 
ka fitore ka progres 
ilac qe perdor gjithe bota 
ku kalon provime te forta 

E nisa kete rradhe me VASILIN 
pa vecuar kolektivin 
ky brez eshte brez i arte 
brezi me i mire i futbollit vlonjat 

Dhe rezervat rrine ne stol 
bashke me ne bertasin GOL. GOL 
FLAMURTAR ti je bota 
ty zili te ka Evropa 

E fillova dhe mbarrova me ty VASIL 
ti per ne ishe dhe mbetesh yll 
shembull merrni anembane 
nga lojtari veteran...........

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------

Numri 1

-----------------------------------------------

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Foto nga ndeshja Flamurtari Vlore - Wismut Aue *2* - 0

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Nje foto tjeter nga ndeshja Flamurtari - Barcelona e cila perfundoj me rezultatin *1*  me 0.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Flamurtari Nje Skuader Me Emer ka Qene Po Kte Vit Ka Rene Ca Dmth Keto Vitet E Fundit. Kotelja Te Uroj Fat Ne Skuadren E Zemres  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> Flamurtari Nje Skuader Me Emer ka Qene Po Kte Vit Ka Rene Ca Dmth Keto Vitet E Fundit. Kotelja Te Uroj Fat Ne Skuadren E Zemres


CLAY_MORE ke te drejte , keto vitet e fundit 
spo e degjojme me fare si skuader. 
Nejse shpresoj qe seshpejti ta marrin prape veten sic kane qene 
disa vite me perpara.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Pergezimet e mia per temen e bukur. :shkelje syri:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Faleminderit stormo   :Lulja3:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Ska ndonje tifoze te Flamurtarit ketu
te na japi ca lajme te reja ?

----------

